# [Results!] Bell Tree Forums People's Choice Awards 2017



## Jacob (Jan 13, 2018)

Welcome back to this year’s TBT People’s Choice Awards!
​
The results are in!! 
I'd like to begin by thanking everyone who contributed this year with your votes. Your participation made the work a lot easier. 
Specifically, I'd like to thank *Tina* for her help in creating all of the winners' banners. This is a traditional thing for us at this point! She's always a HUGE help and I couldn't do it without her. 

That being said: Tina unfortunately has suffered an injury IRL, this year's banners will NOT be posted alongside the winner's reveal. This has been expressed interest by the TBT community. The banners WILL be posted, I will update the thread, when they are finished.
Please do not rush Tina in any way. 

One final note: This is all for _fun_. If you didn't get an award that you were hoping, I apologize. TBT is a big forum with a lot of members. 
I did my best to keep the winners fair and serious, joke votes were not counted. 

And without further ado- here are this year's People Choice Awards Winners:




Spoiler:  2017 People's Choice Awards Winners






Spoiler:  Member of the Year



Laudine!





Spoiler:  Best Newbie



Haydenv019!





Spoiler:  Best Username



GreatUsername!





Spoiler:  Biggest Animal Crosser



Jeanine!





Spoiler:  Biggest Collector



Hillarusaur!





Spoiler:  Funniest Poster



xSuperMario64x!





Spoiler:  Most Active



Sheila!





Spoiler:  Most Creative Member



A r i a n e!





Spoiler:  Most Mature Member



Justin!





Spoiler:  Most Missed Member



ZebraQueen!





Spoiler:  Most Helpful Member



Oblivia!





Spoiler:  Nicest Member



Kiwikenobi!





Spoiler:  Pokemon Master



Dedenne2!





Spoiler:  Smash Master



Bowie!





Spoiler:  Splat Master



Haydenv019!






Congrats to all the winners!!!!!​
Archive: 2009, 2010, 2011, (2011 results), 2012, (2012 results), 2013, (2013 results), 2014, (2014 results), 2015, (2015 results), 2016, (2016 Results), 2017


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jan 13, 2018)

Yay Hayden!^^
Congrats to everyone!


----------



## moonford (Jan 13, 2018)

Although I don't like the Choice Awards, I would like to say congratulations to everyone.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 13, 2018)

Ahhh I miss ZebraQueen so much! That was a perfect choice! Congrats to all


----------



## Valzed (Jan 13, 2018)

Congrats to the winners!

The results are posted. Now I hope everyone that said they didn't mind waiting for the banners stands by that and lets Tina heal in peace.

Thank you, Jacob & Tina!


----------



## Bowie (Jan 13, 2018)

Oh, wow! I won for once! Thanks, everyone! Bayonetta approves.

I don't really care about the banners. Let Tina take her time to rest.


----------



## hestu (Jan 13, 2018)

oh wow thanks for voting for me, guys!! congrats to all the other winners as well!


----------



## dedenne (Jan 13, 2018)

Ahhhhh YAY

Congrats to all winners

Holy I can't believe I won lmao


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 13, 2018)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

I got funniest poster? Omg this is so great, I just thought i was being a huge dork all year lmao xDD 

Congrats to all the other winners!!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 13, 2018)

Congrats everyone!  Even though I didn't win, I'm happy for all of you.  Also yasss, the Waluigi Queen got funniest poster!  And A r i a n e got most creative, and Haydenv019 got best newbie!  I'm so glad my votes won.  Oh and @hillaruhsaur I voted you for biggest collector lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 13, 2018)

Congratulations to whoever won.

The only one I got right was Laudine, who won "Member of the Year".

I'm not gonna tell you who I voted for all of the others, but I did vote Murray for "Most Creative" for the butterfly mirror in the 2017 TBT Fair (aka Butterfly Peach). He also did the hardest clues at the 2017 Egg Hunt.


----------



## Cascade (Jan 13, 2018)

Congrats to all the winners  I got 9/15 of my choice.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 13, 2018)

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 13, 2018)

Congrats to all the winners, nice to see some familiar faces in the winners, and thanks so much guys for the  username award!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2018)

Grats everyone (and myself), well deserved 

Best of luck recovering Tina


----------



## Trundle (Jan 13, 2018)

hah! i won!


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 13, 2018)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jan 13, 2018)

congrats everyone (Hope you recover from your injury, Tina!)


----------



## himeki (Jan 13, 2018)

congrats everyone! none of my votes won anything  idk if they were even counted, i never got a confirmation....


----------



## Chele (Jan 13, 2018)

Half of my vote choice got selected, but still I think that some people really deserved it. Congrats everyone.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 14, 2018)

When your the only user who gets two awards ;3



Anyways, Congrats to all winners and thanks for hosting this year?s rewards ​


----------



## Thunder (Jan 14, 2018)

Jacob said:


> Spoiler:  Most Mature Member
> 
> 
> 
> Justin!



Ahahahaha


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 14, 2018)

Haydenv019 said:


> When your the only user who gets two awards ;3
> View attachment 213708
> 
> Anyways, Congrats to all winners and thanks for hosting this year’s rewards ​



You rightfully deserved both of those titles! I'm v happy for you my squid child :>


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 14, 2018)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## A r i a n e (Jan 14, 2018)

omgg thank you so much guys!! I didn't expect this at all, this is awesome :')) ♥


----------



## brownboy102 (Jan 14, 2018)

2017's most mature member, Justin.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 14, 2018)

Wow! I picked quite a few right! Congrats everyone!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2018)

Sparro said:


> 2017's most mature member, Justin.


Lel who voted for this


----------



## Justin (Jan 14, 2018)

Sparro said:


> 2017's most mature member, Justin.



I demand to see a certificate of authenticity for this wild and slanderous accusation .


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 14, 2018)

Justin said:


> I demand to see a certificate of authenticity for this wild and slanderous accusation .



Didn't you also say that you cut off mogyay's ponytail?

Anyway, I know you're a jokester when you made that discord post. But in all seriousness, you are deserving of that award. But I'll still stand for mog-ponytail.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2018)

Justin said:


> I demand to see a certificate of authenticity for this wild and slanderous accusation .



Just a small complimation of Justin being mean to Mog



Spoiler:  













- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> Didn't you also say that you cut off mogyay's ponytail?
> 
> Anyway, I know you're a jokester when you made that discord post. But in all seriousness, you are deserving of that award. But I'll still stand for mog-ponytail.



Haha thats the funniest thing I've heard today


----------



## Bowie (Jan 15, 2018)

SensaiGallade said:


> Just a small complimation of Justin being mean to Mog
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jake's vocal impact is real.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 17, 2018)

Congrats to the winners c:


----------



## mitfy (Jan 17, 2018)

congrats everyone


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2018)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 19, 2018)

Awwww
I am very touched~
I don't know if to cry of joy or sadness 
I miss the forums so much but thanks to Maria then school busy week because I dint have a Christmas break and then me being sick
Yeah not great...

But literally thank everyone 
I dint knew I was missed that much
I'm very touched and wish I can hug all of you

And congrats to the others winners


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 19, 2018)

Congratulations to the winners! I voted for the winners in a couple of the categories so that is cool.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 20, 2018)

>justin
>most mature

I mean, ok, sure, whatever

congrats to all the winners, and get better soon tina


----------



## Diancie (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm so late but congrats everyone!! Such wonderful people on this list


----------



## Chris (Jan 28, 2018)

Our winners will be seeing their awards in the near future. Thank you for your patience thus far. It will be a long recovery but I'm feeling better.


----------



## dedenne (Jan 29, 2018)

Tina said:


> Our winners will be seeing their awards in the near future. Thank you for your patience thus far. It will be a long recovery but I'm feeling better.



I'm glad you're feeling better Tina


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2018)

Tina said:


> Our winners will be seeing their awards in the near future. Thank you for your patience thus far. It will be a long recovery but I'm feeling better.



Awesome! And glad to hear c:


----------

